# more tribby woe,s



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

just got back from our maiden trip,the van is a real treat to drive,smooth yet enough power,good on juice too,

however,on arrival my little petal could not open the washroom door,the bottom latch had jammed locked shut,i had to prize it ajar and unhook it to gain entry, not the end of the world but yet another wind up.

also while moving arround on the bed in the morning[just tea time,calm down] there was a couple of cracking noises,on closer inspection the bed set up looks like its droping to bits,going to investigate at the weekend.

will let you know more on the saga later. the rest of the van behaved very well.


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Maiden trips in Tributes*

Hi Fridgeman,

we also are just back from our first night in our 550.

Apart from our disappointments with various odds and ends needing fixed, will be glad when the cutlery drawer is fixed and in position, also to have the correct length table leg, we are more pleased with the van having now stayed in it.

Once the 5 or 6 items to be attended to are sorted out, I think we will enjoy using the van. Have also found what other items would make life easier, will scout round the caravan accessory shop when van is getting sorted out next week!

Got quite excited when we overtook an 05 white Tribute just south of Aberdeen on Sunday, I suppose the name didn't mean the same before.

Jacobite


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Glad you enjoyed it Jacobite.
Be interested to know which items you think will make life easier in the 550, when you get them.
Bought myself a small oven (after carefully measuring the area in the cupboard under the fridge where it will live when travelling).
Off tomorrow for a lone week or so-not a keen cook so the ready dinners will get a bashing. The wife can live without an oven, she says, but not me.
Signing off for a week or so.


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Trigano trips = query re water ingress*

Hi Oldlenstar,

enjoy your trips. Will let you know what I come up with. Mostly for the kitchen region.

Have been reading all about the water ingress problems on other threads, Fiat X2 50 models. Have the Trigano folk been getting these? We better look under the bonnet tomorrow before we go to dealer next week?

Jacobite


----------

